# Digby's Juice



## Sir Vape (10/5/14)

Looking at ordering some of Digby's Juices. Anyone tried them? They even have a juice for the dreaded vaper's tongue 

http://www.digbysjuices.co.uk/


----------



## devdev (10/5/14)

The King and Oriental plunder sound great @The Inhaler 

Although I have never heard of them prior to this post


----------



## Sir Vape (10/5/14)

http://allthejuices.com/juice/jimmy-the-juice-man-crme-brzlze


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Looking at ordering some of Digby's Juices. Anyone tried them? They even have a juice for the dreaded vaper's tongue
> 
> http://www.digbysjuices.co.uk/



Lol, love how their original juice is called gunpowder

Reactions: Like 1


----------

